# Art Hides Flat-Screen TV



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*"Shadow Trak" attaches directly to existing walls*

AUTON Motorized Systems, international manufacturer of motorized TV lifts, announced the
release of its new Shadow Trak, a system used to hide a plasma or LCD television in a
typical home-theatre environment.

The Shadow Trak system consists of a "shadow box," a remote controlled rack and pinion
drive, and a bracket used to hang a painting on the unit. When the unit is activated, the
painting will glide along the track and move to reveal the plasma or LCD screen behind.

Virgil Walker, AUTON's president, is confident that the company's new innovation will
"revolutionize" the way audio/video integrators install plasma and LCD screens. "This is
easily our most ingenious invention so far but will likely grow to be our biggest seller
because it's so easy to install," he said.

According to the company, the Shadow Trak attaches directly to an existing wall, thus 
eliminating the need for any reconstruction, framing, or other intrusive procedures
to install the system.

The Shadow Trak system will be available for purchase in March 2006. For more
information, visit http://www.auton.com.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

If I pay $2-3000 or more for a plasma display, I guess I'd want to display it, unless the snooty "I hate TV crowd" comes over for tea.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

If they are "snooty," I'd display it even more! Or just ask them to leave.


----------

